
Sidekick – An Open Source, High Performance, Ultralight Load Balancer from MinIO - jtsymonds
https://blog.min.io/introducing-sidekick-a-high-performance-load-balancer/
======
RobLach
Oh wow this is excellent!

I was just about to hack together something like this.

